# Cockapoo Poetry



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cockapoo DOGgerel (Poetry)*

We have some seriously brilliant poets in our midst. Please help me find old poems (and post new ones) so we can keep them in one spot.

This is for Ruby to mark the occassion of her spay. (by Mazzapoo)

Oh Ruby Ruby poo
Poor little you
The crate is now your home
No longer can you roam
Ralph's ardour is now halted 
Tracey's logic can't be faulted
Cos if you were released 
She'd never have her peace
And if the fence you scaled
Then Tracey would have failed
She may seem like a pest
But it's better than incest


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Get well wishes for Willow*

This one is for Willow, who is feeling poorly (by Tracey)

Lovely lovely red willow
Have an energising sleep on a pillow
Wake up feeling wonderfully well and sunny
And then there will be no more worries for mummy!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think calling it 'poetry' is going a bit far


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is mazzapoo's maggotty bunny one I Did??


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Where is mazzapoo's maggotty bunny one I Did??


Found it.



Poppy in poppies
And fingers in poo
A maggotty bunny
And kisses for you...
A barn owl in flight
.... A spectacular sight
...and these are just a few of my favourite things!!!
__________________
Tracey, Ralph & Ruby x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha that's the one!! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly wrote a poem jut after her first Christmas with me when we had done quite a bit of visiting people - took a bit of tracking down but I have found it:

Misunderstood

I love to go out visiting, I'm really very sweet,
My coat is brushed, my collars clean, so I'm all nice and neat.
And as for my behaviour, it's really very good,
And if it's not, it's not my fault, I'm just misunderstood.

I'd never seen an indoor tree with lights on it before,
I only thought the balls might look better on the floor,
And sparkly bottles are such fun when pushed over and rolled,
With humans moving very fast when I pick them up to hold.

If they put things on a table, and then don't let me see,
Who wouldn't pull on the cloth to make them nearer me?
And who would keep food scraps in a bin upon the floor,
If they did not want me to keep dipping in for more.

So now when we go visiting lots of people are not in,
Seems very odd, mum says they are really just hidin'
Mum says it's all my fault, and I must learn to be more good,
And I tell her I am angelic, and I'm just misunderstood!


by Molly - aged 2 and a bit


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha well done Molly - that one deserves a merit!!
Misunderstood..... I love it x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely dead on, Rufus gives it four paws UP!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kiki's birthday poem from Lola and Nina



RuthMill said:


> Well hooray for little Kiki
> Two today your are
> Aren't you just the luckiest
> Cavapoo by far
> ...


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I think calling it 'poetry' is going a bit far


Yes - It's more *DOG*gerel


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

doggerel, a low, or trivial, form of verse, loosely constructed and often irregular, but effective because of its simple mnemonic rhyme and loping metre. It appears in most literatures and societies as a useful form for comedy and satire. It is characteristic of children’s game rhymes from ancient times to the present and of most nursery rhymes.

One of the earliest uses of the word is found in the 14th century in the works of Geoffrey Chaucer, who applied the term “rym doggerel” to his “Tale of Sir Thopas,” a burlesque of the long-winded medieval romance.

John Skelton, caught in the transition between Chaucer’s medieval language and the beginning of the English Renaissance, wrote verse long considered to be almost doggerel. He defended himself in Colin Clout:

For though my rhyme be ragged,

Tattered and jagged,

Rudely rain-beaten,

Rusty and moth-eaten,

If ye take well therewith,

It hath in it some pith.

Since then, doggerel has been employed in most English comic verse, from that of Samuel Butler and Jonathan Swift to the American poet Ogden Nash.



That, from the Encyclopaedia Britanica, I had to google.

Shall I change the name of the thread title to Cockapoo Doggerel? I myself consider it a huge compliment, but I don't want to offend any of our poets.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great idea - a good definition and an apposite word


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Apposite, another word I had to google! You guys are like walking thesauoreses.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Apposite, another word I had to google! You guys are like walking thesauoreses.


There's a skeleton of one of them in the Natural History Museum


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow this is getting far to academic for me!! I did write a little poem ages ago, never posted it here, will have to delve around my piles of papers somewhere....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on dawn reveal your doggerel talents x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tracey, out of all of us I bet you used to go doggeriling in your bad old glad old days.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey, out of all of us I bet you used to go doggeriling in your bad old glad old days.......


Haha I have done many things in my bad old glad old days........ But I don't think I did that!! Unless I was drunk and can't remember!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Come on dawn reveal your doggerel talents x


can't believe I went to the bottom of one of 3 piles in kitchen (tell me I'm not the only one!!) and found it almost immediately, anyway, here it is, I had visions of being able to create some kind of kids book with illustrations but it never quite got that far!!

*'Oh Dudley!'*

Dudley is our cheeky pup
he really is such fun
he does a lot of naughty things
'Oh Dudley!' we hear from Mum

He stole a pair of Daddy's socks
and put a hole in one,
'Oh Dudley!' we heard again,
as usual from Mum

Dudley got out one morning
and chased the neighbours cat
'Oh Dudley!' I heard the neighbour say
(and she nearly lost her hat) 

Dudley got in Mummy's way
when she painted a wall blue
'Oh Dudley!' she said again
'what shall we do with you?'

He ate the foot of my action man
while I was eating tea
'oh Dudley!' everybody heard
that one was from me

But, when we are felling sad
Dudley is always there
he is great for giving cuddly hugs
just like a Teddy Bear

'OH DUDLEY - WE LOVE YOU'

xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey you've made me recall a night of extreme drunkeness in my youth where the fish puns and poems were flowing more liberally than the beer.

Come on Dawn, we are all eager to hear your contribution to the doggerel collection.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Come on Dawn, we are all eager to hear your contribution to the doggerel collection.[/QUOTE] - you just missed it, go back a page!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh very cute, very charming and sweet! 

3 piles?!! I definitely cannot match that, our absolute minimum at any one point is at least 5 or 6.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dawn that is fabulous - I love it x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loved Dawn's poetry! Must dig some of mine out too. It's an enjoyable pastime.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay here's one..

*The Perfect Blend*

There once was a dog called Lola
A right posh cockapoo
Some people call her lady
What is she to do?

She embraces her lady status 
Also quite aloof
Elegant, graceful, regal
Her mum knows it's a spoof!

When no one is watching 
Lola loves to play
Acting silly and loving life
This really is her way...

She's loyal, kind and loving
A fluffy furry friend
She brings much joy and laughter
A cockapoo - the perfect blend.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good one Ruth, all very good poems.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

These are fab  

I will ask Molly if she can pick up her pencil again and get writing!!


----------

